# What are Most Important Requirements to start an Online T-shirt Selling Business?



## johnypeter (Jun 13, 2016)

If i start an T-Shirt selling business, Then what would be the requirements i need. 

Please give me an valuable suggestions.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Balls of steel, very deep pockets, a divorce lawyer and Hawkins brain.


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

There are a lot of ways to sell t-shirts. What is your model:
-Custom - small volume (print your own)
-Custom - print on demand (POD) higher volume
-Brand - your own brand and specific designs (no custom), using POD service
-Brand - your own brand, but you do your own printing

There are a lot of variations on these themes, as well, such as buying pre-printed transfers and pressing them yourself, HTV, screen printing, digital transfers, and many more. I would peruse the board and try to better define what your business model is. There is no simple way to respond to your question,


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

To start a brand new t-shirt business, their are many things important. But the most imp is vision, Budget and Marketing Strategies.

The success of T-shirt business depends on below 3 pillars. 
1. Niche
2. Design
3. Quality

There are also couple of things you have to take care about when creating store.
1. Choosing of eCommerce platform
2. Choose of printer or other printing provider
3. Choose of t-shirt materials
4. Various design and trending mock ups
5. Many things more 

But You have already made t-shirt design software and asking that type of questions. So, little bit confused.

As you expectation, Answer is:
1. eCommerce Store
2. T-shirt designer
3. Printing Partner or Provider
4. Packing services

Done.


----------



## jasonprint (Apr 6, 2017)

A Niche (T-shirt design) +A Website (like shoify ,woocommerce)+ Traffic (free or Paid :facebook ads ,google adwords)


----------



## Saumya DNB (Jun 20, 2019)

With the evolution of e-commerce businesses at a mushrooming rate, it has become easy for consumers to make their purchases from anywhere through online searching. Sticking it traditional techniques of selling may result in the loss of revenue. As the owner of t-shirt store online, integrating the latest *t-shirt design tool *will make your business unique.

Here are few tips for all those who plan to launch an online t-shirt selling business or have already been running the business and want to excel.


Study the industry and the market
Work on the Plan
Keep up with competition
Sell what people want
Know the investment
Try out the Promotional way
Sign-up with business partners
Set Business targets
Sales is not a one day job
Enjoy your business
You can create a design, join communities to find inspiration, or set up a shop to run a business consistently.


----------



## PratikShah (May 11, 2021)

There are numerous factors that are crucial for the launch of a new t-shirt business. However, vision, budget, and marketing strategies are the most important.

The following pillars determine the success of the T-shirt industry.

1: Making A Business Plan

2: Select the e-commerce platform for your online store.

3: Get a product designer tool online.

Create a design tool with lots of features.

5: Decide on the printing technique you'll choose.

6: Choose the best t-shirt vendor.

7: Install the printing infrastructure

8: Establish infrastructure for logistics

9: Open your shop.

10: Promote your shop


----------

